# Other Pets > Birds >  We got Spice Finches!

## SCWood

1.2 Normal
1.1 Red-tail
0.1 Albino corn

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-20-2015),dr del (05-19-2015)

----------


## pbyeerts

Yippee! I love finches (and all birds).  We are owned by a blue and gold macaw 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## SCWood

> Yippee! I love finches (and all birds).  We are owned by a blue and gold macaw 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol we have a pair of rescue cockatiels that love to talk to us but won't let us hold them. The fjnches are brand new and oh so cute :3

1.2 Normal
1.1 Red-tail
0.1 Albino corn

----------


## SCWood

New cage! 

1.2 Normal
1.1 Red-tail
0.1 Albino corn

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-20-2015)

----------


## midgard

I have two female parakeets.

----------


## Sirensong26

The first picture of the finches make it look like one is standing on the other!! cute ^_^

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Wow these are so cute  :Smile:  thanks for sharing

----------


## SCWood

> I have two female parakeets.


That's awesome! 



> The first picture of the finches make it look like one is standing on the other!! cute ^_^


Lol they're very close. Been together forever from what I hear



> Wow these are so cute  thanks for sharing


No problem  :Smile:  very sweet and shy babies

1.2 Normal
1.1 Red-tail
0.1 Albino corn

----------


## elbee

Very pretty!

----------


## SCWood

> Very pretty!


Thanks!

1.2 Normal
1.1 Red-tail
0.1 Albino corn

----------

